# kathadin shedding rate



## Briard'nSheep (Jun 15, 2013)

We've had our new sheep for about 1 month now. Where they came from they still had a bit of snow left on the ground . We've had nothing but 20- 25C and are now back to rainy 16C weather for the last week or so. We have noticed different shedding rates in our sheep. "momma" the only one with a lamb at her side doesn't have much hair left to shed, but the 3 others aren't nearly as far as Momma. 

How fast do they shed? Is there a point where one says "bad hair on that sheep, it needs shearing!"?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 15, 2013)

We have Katahdins and Dorpers and crosses of the two, and they all shed differently.  One Kat ewe always needs some help...rest shed once it gets hot....but at different rates.

I would never get rid of Jess the Kat that doesn't shed well for that reason, nor have I ever sheared any of them.

Congrats into getting started with sheep!!!  Love the hair breeds!  Okay...love to see the wool breeds too...just love sheep, and wait until you get your first lambs born there...terribly CUTE!!!!


----------



## Briard'nSheep (Jun 15, 2013)

what exactly do you mean with "some help"?

One of the ewes actually has a Kathadin x Dorper at it's side but she was not born here. Now only to convince my hubby of breeding in the fall for more cute little lambs  love our little "Lammy" the lamb


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 15, 2013)

Some help means...I pull the loose stuff off...once it starts to look like dreadlocks, I pull it...just never pull hard as they have sensitive skin and it would hurt them...but the loose stuff...I pull it out...if it comes easily, I keep going to get off as much as possible.  Some hair sheep owners I've talked to locally said to not bother until they are at least 2 years old, then they'll shed off themselves...took this year...Jess is 4 years old to finally shed off better on her own.  She's my problem ewe...needs her feet done way more often than the rest...doesn't shed off as well as the rest...she is bigger than the rest and has produced the best lambs here, with none of her bad traits...had twins and nursed them both to get bigger than the singles...she is a keeper and very sweet natured 

And YES...you need lambies born for sure!!!!  You will be smitten with each one.  Once you've had your sheep for awhile, you will know by the baaaaa who it is.  We have a small flock and can tell right away who is calling.


----------



## eweinHiscare (Jun 16, 2013)

My Katahdins all shed at different rates. I had also wondered about this same topic so watched the sheep closely.

  The ram was the first to completely shed all of his winter hair. I wonder if the males are always the first ? 
He is the only grown ram I have so I don't know. He started shedding in April and the pic is of his progress by May 13.

The ewes are at various stages of shedding still even though it is getting quite hot here now in June.

One that started shedding earliest still has a lot of thick hair on her back...and I'm tempted to shear her!  

Another ewe that was the last to get started shedding now has almost no winter hair left!  Good for her  : )

Another ewe has lost all front end winter hair but still has quite a thick "bustle" (heheh!) over her rump end.

One of the young Spring lambs, born in Feb., is shedding her baby hair, so hopefully she will be a great shedder later on.


----------



## Briard'nSheep (Jun 16, 2013)

Glad it's not just me wondering about the shedding rate. 

One of the sheep has barely shedded at all while our Momma (the only with a lamb at her side) is nearly done! Our area had snow until 6 or 7 weeks ago, but we went from freezing temperatures directly into summer temps, which is when we got the sheep! 

Guess I'll wait another 2 weeks and see what becomes?


----------



## EllieMay (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine all shed at different times, too.
I have some that have been completely shed since April and a couple that still have stuff on their backs.
Mine also enjoy being brushed.
I use my dog undercoat comb on them; it keeps them tame and allows them to enjoy being handled.
Now their little lambs come up for their brushing once they see me with the comb in my hand!  LOL


----------



## eweinHiscare (Jun 30, 2013)

EllieMay, what a great idea to use the dog comb.  I need to try that with mine.

One of my ewes was carrying a real mess of hair on her back and today we sheared her.  It was matted to the point that she never would
have been able to rub it off.
I read that sheep have sensitive skin and it hurts to pull on the hair, when I've tried gently to tug at the hair the sheep would run away from me.

So next Spring I will try the dog comb early and see if that helps.


----------

